# tree rats



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got to go out today with my 870 12ga. seen about 4 squirrel in an hour got close enough to get this one.. i have a question about wurbals (dont know the spelling) on them.. i was always told not to eat it if it had them on it... it had two. i know once we get some frosts they will be gone but i hate to waste the meat....


----------



## night (Sep 29, 2008)

I was told don't hurt the meat but I dont hunt them untill it cools off


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ended up with 2 small males and one nice big male tree rat. all in a half hour.. man these things are going crazy in them shell barks... none had wurbals on them so they are cleaned and waiting to be throwed in the crock pot in the A.M. with cream of mushroom soup!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just cut out the area around the warble and they're fine.i'd have missed a lot of good eating if i'd tossed every one that had a warble in it.they're just the larva of a fly and don't really hurt the rest of the meat.


----------

